# John Deere 212 - Help - Wire harness



## odhd91 (10 mo ago)

I am in the middle of rebuilding 2 212 tractors and need some advice on the wire harness. 

Do any of you have contacts for the wire connectors? Female Spade connectors with lock. Plastic connectors etc? John Deere dealer had some, but the tractors I have are from 76 and 77. So not much is available.

I am in Ontario Canada. 

thank you all


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Dell Electronics or Digikey will have all the connectors you will need.


----------



## odhd91 (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.


thank you


----------



## odhd91 (10 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Dell Electronics or Digikey will have all the connectors you will need.


Thank you, that info should be very helpful.


----------

